# Iced Tea Recipes for a Big Crowd, Kids Too



## Pohuehue (Apr 9, 2007)

I want to make LOTS of iced tea for a big (200 people) party that's coming up. I need a recipe that's kid friendly as I think this and water will be the only drink.

Any ideas for ingredients or strategies for making so much?

I do have a ton of red rasberry leaf tea leftover from pregnancy.... Gotta test it out as I can't remember if the taste is something most people would like.


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

If it were me, I'd do a mild tea, like rooibas (naturally decaf) and do either sweetened and unsweetened, or all unsweetened and leave out sweeteners (cane sugar, turbinado sugar, agave) and lemon and orange slices, and people can make their own. That way everyone is happy (I certainly wouldn't do all regular tea since kids have plenty of energy without caffeine. As an alternate, you could do real lemonade (then people could mix the two if they want).


----------



## skybluepink02 (Nov 9, 2005)

One thing that's really popular at our family reunions is half tea and half lemonade mixed together. When my mom makes it, it's country time lemonade and full caffine teabags. When I make it it's fresh lemonade with turbino sugar and decaf teabags. I slice lemons to float amongst the ice and it's really good and refreshing!


----------



## Pohuehue (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks! I tried red zinger tea the other day and might try that w/ a little agave. I think the kids will like the red.

Not sure how we'll brew so much though--I'm gonna try to find a natural/healthier powder too.


----------



## JTA Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

For a really yummy homemade ice tea:

4 cups water, boiling
4 cups cold water (or more, sometimes as much as 6 or 8c)
8 Teabags

Boil 4 cups of water (I usually measure this & pour it into the teapot to boil). Once boiling, throw 8 teabags in a pot, pour in all the boiling water and let steep for 10 min. You can steep for only 8 min (less tannic), but no more than 10 min otherwise it's too tannic.

Stir in 1/2 c of sugar, or 1/3 cup of honey, then pour into a pitcher filled with the cold water. And that's it.

It is pretty easy to increase the amounts & still be good to go. Just try to keep the boiling water to cold water ratio even, and use at least 1/2 a tea bag for each cup.

Ami


----------

